# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Αλλαγή αντίστασης  σε  ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα κάθετης τοποθέτησης

## kgtsport

Καλησπέρα σε όλους .

Ανακάλυψα μια μέρα ότι η αντίσταση του θερμοσίφωνα ήθελε αντικατάσταση. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι σκουριά στο εσωτερικό της αντιστασης , είχε δημιουργησει μια μικρή τρύπα , απο την οποια στάζανε νερά κατω απο τον θερμοσίφωνα.

Ετσι λοιπόν, με αφορμή την πρόσφατη αλλαγή της αντίστασης στον θερμοσίφωνα μου (να ευχαριστήσω και τα παιδιά που μου δώσανε τα φώτα τους σε ορισμένες απορίες που είχα), είπα να φτιάξω έναν οδηγό για τις ενέργειες που χρειάζεται να γίνουν για να αλλάξει κάποιος την αντίσταση του ηλεκτρικού του θερμοσίφωνα και συγκεκριμένα κάθετης τοποθέτησης (υπαρχουν και αυτοί που είναι οριζόντια τοποθετημένοι, συνήθως σε πατάρια).
Ο οδηγός γίνεται όχι για να πάρουμε την δουλειά απο τους υδραυλικούς αλλά για να βοηθηθεί όποιος έχει κάποιες γνώσεις και θέλει να το κάνει μόνος του ή για όποιον του τύχει η βλάβη σε αργία (πως γίνεται και πάντα οι βλάβες βγαίνουν τα Σαββατοκύριακα???) και δεν είναι εύκολο να βρει μάστορα.
Να πω επίσης πως πολύ σημαντικό είναι ότι στον ηλεκτρικό θερμοσίφωνα υπάρχει ρεύμα άρα ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ. Παρουσία ρεύματος και νερού, ότι χειρότερο . Πολύ προσοχή λοιπόν και αν δεν το έχουμε , το αφήνουμε για τους ειδικούς.
Πρωτα απο όλα λοιπόν βεβαιωνόμαστε οτι είναι κατεβασμένη η ασφάλεια του θερμοσιφωνα στον πίνακα η οποία συνήθως είναι σημειωμένη ποια είναι και είναι κατεβασμένη σχεδόν πάντα.
Μεγάλη προσοχή γιατί ορισμένοι έχουν μόνιμα ανεβασμένη την ασφάλεια και περιμένουν να κόψει το ρεύμα ο θερμοστάτης , μόλις πιάσει την ζητούμενη θερμοκρασία, έτσι ωστε να έχουν συνέχεια ζεστό νερό.


Ο θερμοσίφωνας που έχω σπίτι  και έγινε η αλλαγή είναι ένας ΕΒΗΛ glass 80 λίτρων κάθετος με μπόιλερ.

20181205_184501.jpg


Λιγα λόγια για τους μπόιλερ θερμοσίφωνες ή θερμοσίφωνες με μπόιλερ, αν τα λέω σωστά.
 Οι σωλήνες που έρχονται απο δεξιά είναι οι σωλήνες που έρχονται απο το καλοριφέρ και είναι για το μπόιλερ.
Μέσα ο θερμοσίφωνας αυτος έχει ένας σπυροειδές σωλήνα ο οποίος χρησιμεύει στο να έρχεται το ζεστο νερο απο τον λέβητα του καλοριφερ και να ζεσταίνει το νερο του θερμοσίφωνα καθως έρχεται σε επαφή με το νερο που βρίσκεται μεσα στον θερμοσίφωνα. Το νερό δηλαδη του καλοριφερ δεν αναμιγνύεται με το νερο του θερμοσιφωνα εκτος και αν υπάρχει διαρροή στο σπυράλ αυτό, πραγμα λιγο δύσκολο. 

elco-titan-100_enallaktis.png

Αφου λοιπόν ξεκινήσουμε ελέγχοντας οτι είναι κατεβασμένη η ασφάλεια του ηλεκτρικου θερμοσίφωνα στον πίνακα, ξεβιδωνουμε το καπακι στο κάτω μέρος για να δούμε τον τύπο της αντιστασης (ποσες βιδες εχει) και  για να μετρησουμε με μια μεζούρα ή έναν χάρακα την αντισταση απο βιδα σε βίδα, διαγώνια. Καλό είναι να την βγάλετε και φωτογραφια για να την δειξετε στο μαγαζί που θα παρετε το ανταλακτικο. Μαζί με την αντίσταση θα σας δωσουνε το λαστιχο για την στεγανοποιηση και να παρετε οπωσδήποτε και ανοδιο. Το χρειάζεται για τα άλατα. Και εγω δεν το γνωριζα για το ανοδιο, να είναι καλά τα παιδιά στο forum. 
Αφου προμηθευτούμε τα ανταλλακτικά, Μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε παρακάτω.
Επόμενη κίνηση είναι να κλείσουμε το νερό που έρχεται στον θερμοσίφωνα , είτε απο τις βάνες που βρίσκονται συνήθως στον τοιχο  πίσω απο το πληντήριο ή αν δεν ξέρουμε που είναι ή δεν έχουμε εύκολη πρόσβαση, κλεινουμε τον γενικό του νερού. Εγω εκλεισα τον γενικό γιατι δεν μου ήταν εύκολο να κουνάω το 80 κιλών πλυντηριο.
Ετοιμάζουμε και τα εργαλεία μας  που λιγο-πολύ όλοι οι θερμοσιφωνες χρειάζονται τα ίδια. 
Κατσαβίδια, σταυρο και ισιο, τεφλόν,καστανια και καρυδάκια για την αντισταση και γαλλικο κλειδί με ρύθμιση χιλιοστών (το δικό μου ήταν εως 25mm).
Καλο θα είναι να υπαρχει και ένας φακός αν δεν έχουμε καλο φωτισμό αλλα και για να ελέγξουμε το εσωτερικό για σκουριες.

20181205_183759.jpg

Οι σωλήνες του καλοριφερ δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν είναι στο κλειστό, καλού κακού τους κλείνεται για να έχετε ησυχο το κεφάλι σας αλλα φροντίστε να μην τους ξεχάσεται στο κλειστό.

Ξεκινάμε με το ξεβιδωμα του προστατευτικου πλαστικου στο κάτω μέρος του θερμοσίφωνα που μέσα βρίσκεται ο θερμοστάτης και η αντίσταση.
Μολις το ξεβιδώσουμε , αφαιρούμε το λαμπάκι ένδειξης  λειτουργίας του θερμοσίφωνα.
Καλό είναι να έχουμε και ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα στο καλώδιο της φάσης.
Επόμενο βήμα είναι με ένα μικρό καρυδάκι (6αρι ή 7αρι συγνωμη δεν το σημείωσα) ,να ξεβιδώσουμε τον θερμοστατη.
Ειναι το μαυρο τετράγωνο πραγματάκι πάνω στο οποίο συνδέεται το ρεύμα και αυτό με το οποιο ρυθμίζουμε στους πόσους βαθμους θα κλεινει την παροχή ρεύματος εαν ξεχάσουμε ανοιχτο τον θερμοσίφωνα.

20181205_184444.jpg 20181205_184344.jpg 20181205_163109.jpg


Αφού αφαιρέσουμε ένα μικρό προστατευτικο πλαστικό στο πισω μέρος του θερμοστατη, θα δούμε τα παξιμάδια που στερεώνουν τον θερμοστατη πάνω στον θερμοσίφωνα.
Ξεβιδώνοντας τα δύο παξιμάδια, η αντίσταση βγαίνει τραβώντας την προς τα κάτω. Σε περιπτωση που είναι κοντα τα καλωδια , αφαιρέστε τα. Στην δική μου περίπτωση δεν χρειάστηκε να τα ξεβιδώσω, αφαιρεσα μονο το καλώδιο της γείωσης (το πρασινο κιτρινο καλώδιο). Σε περίπτωση που τα αφαιρέσετε, να ξέρετε οτι δεν παιζει ρόλο πως θα τα βάλετε εκτος απο το καλώδιο της γείωσης. Καλο είναι αν δεν είστε σίγουροι, να βγάλετε φωτογραφίες πριν απο το κάθε βήμα για να μπορείτε ευκολα να βρειτε που και πως  ήτανε τοποθετημένο και συνδεδεμένο το κάθε τι.
Επόμενο βήμα είναι να ανοιξουμε τις βρυσες να τρέξουνε οτι νερά έχουν μεινει στις σωληνώσεις και να  ξεβιδώσουμε την παροχες του νερού , το κρύο και το ζεστο στον θερμοσιφωνα (μπλε το κρυο, κοκκινο το ζεστό).
Στο μπλε , στο κρύο, υπάρχει μια αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα η οποία δεν αφήνει να βγαίνει νερό απο εκεί αλλα μόνο να μπαινει νερο στον θερμοσιφωνα.
Αν δηλαδη ξεβιδώσετε την παροχή του νερου πριν την αντεπιστροφη, δεν θα τρέξει νερό.
Βασικό να θυμηθείτε στην συναρμολογηση να τοποθετήσετε παλι την αντεπίστροφη.

Υπαρχουν δύο τρόποι να αδείασουμε τα νερά

Ο ένας τροπος να αδειάσει  ο θερμοσίφωνας , είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την υπαρχουσα εγκατασταση με τις σωλήνες που στέλνουν το νερό στην μπανιέρα και στον νιπτηρα του μπάνιου αλλά δεν τον προτίμησα γιατι υπάρχει περίπτωση να βουλώσουνε οι σωλήνες απο τα άλατα , σκουριες  και χώματα που θα υπάρχουν μέσα στον θερμοσίφωνα. Και πιστέψτε με υπάρχουν! Ο λόγος που δεν βγαίνουνε  είναι οτι,  το ζεστο νερό το παιρνει απο ψηλά μεσα στον θερμοσιφωνα (εχει σωλήνα μέσα) και το κρυο μπαινει απο χαμηλά. Ετσι ,ότι βρωμιά υπάρχει κάθεται χαμηλά και δεν βγαινει στις βρυσες μας. Ριξτε μια ματιά στις φωτο  οταν έβγαλα την παλια αντισταση και θα καταλάβετε.

Σε αυτην την περιπτωση ,  ανοιξτε την βρυση στο ζεστο και ξεσφιξτε λιγο την αντεπιστροφη , χωρις να έχετε ξεβιδωσει τον σωληνα του ζεστου. θα τρεξουνε κάποια απο τα νερά και θα αδειάσει το πανω μερος του θερμοσιφωνα.  θα δειτε οτι δεν θα βγει πολύ νερό. Μετά τοποθετήστε ένα λεκανάκι απο κάτω , ξεβιδώστε και βγαλτε την σωληνα που βγάζει το ζεστο νερο απο τον θερμοσιφωνα .  Το περισσότερο νερο απο τα 80 λίτρα είναι μέσα και θα βγει απο το μπλε του θερμοσιφωνα.  
Βιδώστε αν θέλετε τον σωλήνα του κρυου νερού στην υποδοχή του ζεστου στο θερμοσιφωνα ή βουλωστε την έξοδο του ζεστου.  Με αυτον τον τροπο δεν θα τραβήξει αέρα και δεν θα  βγουνε πολλα νερά οταν βγαλετε την αντεπιστροφη απο τον θερμοσιφωνα  για  να συνδέσετε εκει τον σωληνα του ζεστου νερου . Συνδέοντας λοιπόν την σωλήνα του ζεστου, στο κρύο του θερμοσιφωνα  και ανοιγοντας την βρυση της μπανιέρας  στο ζεστο, θα αρχισει να αδειαζει ο θερμοσιφωνας. Για να αδειασει πιο γρηγορα,  ξεβιδώστε ή ξεβουλωστε την υποδοχη του ζεστου στο θερμοσιφωνα.
Ακουγεται μπέρδεμα και δύσκολο αλλα δεν είναι.


Εγω αποφάσισα να αδειάσω τα νερά με τον δεύτερο τροπο  μεσα στην μπανιέρα, η οποία ήταν πολυ κοντα μιας και ο θερμοσίφωνας ήταν μέσα στο μπάνιο.

 Για τον λόγο αυτο, πηρα ένα πλαστικό μπουκάλι απο νερό και έκοψα το κάτω του μέρος για να το χρησιμοποιήσω για χωνί και ένα κομμάτι γύρω στα τρια μέτρα απο λάστιχο ποτισματος κήπου.
Στο μπουκάλι κράτησα το καπάκι βιδωμένο και έκανα μια τρύπα όσο είναι και το λάστιχο του κήπου. Πέρασα την μια ακρη του λάστιχου μέσα απο το καπάκι και το έπιασα με κολλητική ταινία ετσι ωστε να μην έχω πολλες διαρροές και για να το στερεωσω και την αλλη ακρη την έριξα μέσα στην μπανιέρα . Τοποθέτησα  μια μικρη λεκάνη κατω απο τον θερμοσίφωνα, εβαλα και το χωνί και με το γαλλικο κλειδί αρχισα να ξεβιδώνω το ζεστο πρώτα, επειδή το ζεστο νερό που βγαζει ο θερμοσίφωνας έρχεται από ψηλά απο το εσωτερικο του θερμοσίφωνα,  ενώ το κρυο μπαινει απο  χαμηλά οπως είπαμε, αρα δεν θα είχε πολυ νερο να βγει.
Δεν έτρεξε πολυ νερό. 
Ξανασύνδεσα τον σωλήνα του ζεστου στο θερμοσίφωνα και έκλεισα την βρυση στην μπανιέρα. Σειρα είχε να ξεσφίξω την αντεπιστροφη. Τοποθετησα το χωνι κάτω απο την αντεπιστροφη βαλβίδα και την ξεβιδωσα σιγα σιγα.
Οταν εβγαλα τελειως την βαλβίδα , αρχισε να αδειάζει ο θερμοσιφωνας και ανοιγοντας την βρυση στο ζεστο, μπορούσα να ελέγχω την ταχυτητα με την οποία εβγαινε το νερό.
Μολις αδειασε όλο το νερό, σειρά είχε το ξεβιδωμα της αντιστασης .
Με την καστανια και το κατάλληλο καρυδακι, αφαιρεσα  τις βιδες που  την συγκρατουσαν  . 
Τοποθετησα το λεκανακι απο κάτω και με το ισιο κατσαβιδι αρχισα να ξεκολλάω την αντίσταση η οποια δεν εβγαινε με τράβηγμα.
Οταν τα κατάφερα να την βγαλω, μαζι της βγήκανε και τα υπολοιπα νερά μαζί με αλατά, σκουριές και ότι είχε μείνει απο το ανοδιο. 
Καθάρισα πολύ καλά το εσωτερικό του θερμοσίφωνα με ένα σφουγγαρι και ένα vettex πανί (όσο εφτανε να μπεί το χέρι μου) και με ένα φακό έριξα και μια ματιά να δώ αν υπήρχε σκουρία.
Αφου βεβαιώθηκα οτι όλα είναι καλά , πήρα στα χέρια μου την καινούργια αντίσταση, βιδωσα πάνω της το ανόδιο (ο γκρι κύλινδρος στις φωτο) και τοποθετησα την λαστιχένια φλάτζα. η φλάτζα μπαίνει με το φαρδύ μέρος να πατάει πάνω στην αντίσταση.
Την έβαλα προσεκτικά να πατήσει στον θερμοσίφωνα και αρχισα να τοποθετω όλες τις βίδες με το χέρι, χωρίς να τις σφίγγω.
Οταν έβαλα όλες τις βίδες, αρχισα να τις σφίγγω χιαστή, αντικριστά και οσο γίνεται στο σχήμα του σταυρού έτσι ώστε να μην πατησει στραβά η φλάτζα.  
Επειτα τοποθέτησα την αντεπιστροφη βαλβίδα και έσφιξα και τους σωλήνες του κρυου και του ζεστού , αφου πρωτα έβαλα απο λίγο τεφλον ,για να αποφυγω τις  διαρροες.
Μετά συνδεσα την γείωση και έβαλα και τον θερμοστάτη. Πριν τοποθετήσω το καπάκι, ανοιξα την βρύση του ζεστου στην μπανιέρα για να φεύγει ο αέρας και ανοιξα τον κεντρικό του νερού για να βεβαιωθώ οτι όλα πήγανε καλά.
Αφου είδα οτι δεν υπήρχε διαρροή , ούτε απο τους σωλήνες αλλά ουτε και απο την αντίσταση, έκλεισα και το καπάκι και αναψα τον θερμοσίφωνα για να δω και οτι δουλεύει η αντίσταση.
Ελπίζω να φανει χρήσιμο αυτο το ποστ και σε άλλους .
.
Να θυμίσω ότι αν δεν είστε σίγουροι για αυτό που πάτε να κάνετε, καλέστε έναν ειδικό. Οπου ειδικά υπαρχει ρεύμα , δεν κάνουμε πειράματα με κίνδυνο της υγείας  μας αλλα και της  υγείας των δικών μας.
Παρακάτω θα δείτε και τις φωτό απο το όλο εγχείρημα με την σειρά που τα εξηγώ.
Να είστε καλά και αν νομίζεται οτι καπου έχω λάθος  ή αν έχετε κατι να προσθέσετε, ευχαρίστως να το κάνετε .

----------

ioannislab (19-02-19), vasilimertzani (19-02-19)

----------


## kgtsport

Η αρχη

20181205_184501.jpg 20181205_183759.jpg 20181205_184506.jpg 20181205_184444.jpg 20181205_184344.jpg 20181205_163109.jpg

----------


## kgtsport

Αφαιρεση θερμοστάτη 

20181205_183718.jpg 20181205_183709.jpg 20181205_183446.jpg 20181205_183253.jpg 20181205_183154.jpg 20181205_183843.jpg

----------


## Papas00zas

Οι φωτογραφίες σου δεν ανέβηκαν
ακυρο ας διαγραφει

----------


## kgtsport

Αδειασμα θερμοσίφωνα  και αφαιρεση  αντίστασης

20181205_183102.jpg 20181205_183110.jpg 20181205_182841.jpg 20181205_171558.jpg 20181205_175019.jpg 20181205_173657.jpg

----------


## kgtsport

Παλιά αντίσταση, καινούργια αντίσταση με ανόδιο και λαστιχένια φλάτζα συναρμολογημένη και τοποθετημένη


20181205_175048.jpg 20181205_180637.jpg20181205_183110.jpg 20181205_184506.jpg

----------

vasilimertzani (19-02-19)

----------


## kgtsport

> Οι φωτογραφίες σου δεν ανέβηκαν
> ακυρο ας διαγραφει


Ναι , δεν ξέρω γιατι μου το κάνει αυτό. Τις ανέβασα πιο κάτω  :Wink:

----------


## kgtsport

Και για να βοηθησω να καταλάβετε πως είναι το εσωτερικό του θερμοσίφωνα, οσον αφορα στο ζεστό νερό και πως το τραβαει.
Φαινεται καθαρά ο σωλήνας που τραβάει νερό απο πολυ ψηλα έτσι ώστε να παιρνει το πιο ζεστο νερό και χωρις βρωμιες 

kathetos.jpg

----------

Papas00zas (18-02-19)

----------


## pvrak

Καλησπέρα! Πολύ αναλυτικό άρθρο με αρκετά κατατοπιστικές φωτογραφίες.

Θα ήθελα μία διευκρίνιση σχετικά με την αντικατάσταση του θερμοστάτη, αφού εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχει αρχίσει και πετιέται η ασφάλεια του θερμοστάτη.

Αρχικά θα ήθελα μία διευκρίνιση σχετικά με τι αν χρειάζεται να αδειάσει ο θερμοσίφωνας από νερό για να αντικατασταθεί ο θερμοστάτης. Από το άρθρο αυτό φαίνεται πρώτα να αφαιρείτε ο θερμοστάτης και μετά να αδειάζει ο θερμοσίφωνας.

Ακόμα αν ξέρει κάποιος ποιοι οι πιθανοί λόγοι για να πετάει ο θερμοστάτης την ασφάλεια του (το μικρο κουμπάκι πάνω στον θερμοστάτη) και αν μια απλή αντικατάσταση του είναι αρκετή η χρειάζεται και επιπλέον έλεγχος για κάποια διαρροή ίσως.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nyannaco

Προφανώς ο θερμοστάτης έχει χαλάσει και δεν "κόβει" πλέον, οπότε ενεργοπειείται η θερμική ασφάλεια. Ναι, θέλει αλλαγή, και όχι, δεν χρειάζεται να αδειάσει ο θερμοσίφωνας. Το στέλεχος του θερμοστάτη δεν εμβαπτίζεται απευθείας στο νερό, βρίσκεται μέσα σε κυάθιο ενσωματωμένο στη φλάντζα της αντίστασης.

----------

mikemtb73 (24-01-20), vasilllis (24-01-20)

----------


## pvrak

> Προφανώς ο θερμοστάτης έχει χαλάσει και δεν "κόβει" πλέον, οπότε ενεργοπειείται η θερμική ασφάλεια. Ναι, θέλει αλλαγή, και όχι, δεν χρειάζεται να αδειάσει ο θερμοσίφωνας. Το στέλεχος του θερμοστάτη δεν εμβαπτίζεται απευθείας στο νερό, βρίσκεται μέσα σε κυάθιο ενσωματωμένο στη φλάντζα της αντίστασης.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

----------

